# Non-Albino Mouse with red eyes?



## tomartin132

Okay so Stuart and Waneta have been producing babies together for close to 2 years now, And all of their baby's coats have been either the same colour and pattern as the parents or a mixture of the two. (Stu is a caramel colour with patches of white, and Waneta is a browny pattern.

The most recent batch of babies were born about 3 weeks ago, so they are still small, there was 2 brown ones, one black one and 2 Caramel ones.

So about an hour ago I went to check on the babies and give them some food when I noticed that one of the caramel ones had completely red eyes. The pair of breeders have always had completely healthy, black-eyed babies.

I have never in my life seen a mouse with red eyes that's not albino or even white.

What's going on?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## besty74

its probably argente or champagne, nothing wrong with that
have these 2 been together for 2 years breeding non stop?!?


----------



## Cordane

I have plenty of mice with red eyes, nothing wrong with them. Pink/red eyes is a recessive gene so they won't pop up in every litter but they will likely pop up at some point like this one did in your litter.


----------



## Pamplemousse

There are plenty of pink-eyed varieties other than whites, such as fawn, champagne, argente, dove etc. If you google these you'll get lots of pink-eyed pics.

I'm also intrigued by your breeding setup...have they really been reproducing together for two years? That's rather unusual.


----------



## PPVallhunds

as others have said pinyeyes come in other colours, There a seperat pink eye gene so both the mice must carry it.

Also wondering about the age you have mentioned too


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

If it has truely been 2 years, by this time the female must be very elderly and each breeding will be a great risk to her. It's the equivalent of a 70-80 year old human having babies.


----------

